# فرصة لاتعوض عمرة وتفطير وصلوات في الحرم فأين المشمر ( صور )



## المسوقه ام ناصر (5 يوليو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم (عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة معي) رواه البخاري

أذا لم تعتمر فلماذا لاتكفل معتمر ولك مثل أجره وأنت مرتاح مأجور بإذن الله

كفالة يوم في الحرم هو مشروع كفالة معتمر في رمضان وكأنك بكفالته قد قضيت يوم من رمضان في الحرم بإذن الله

==================
أولا : مكتب الدعوة في الروضة
==================

اكفل معتمر ب 200 ريال . . ولك بإذن الله أجر عمرة في رمضان التي تعدل حجة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأجر تفطير المعتمر في ذهابة وايابه والصلوات الخمس والنوافل والتراويح وكأنك قضيت يوم من ايام رمضان في الحرم يعادل 100 الف يوم





الأتصال والأستفسار
0533253530
0538887670

للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم مكتب جاليات الروضة وسيخرج لك أسم المكتب على شاشة الصراف )
204608010109084

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA2680000204608010109084

==================
ثانيا : مكتب الدعوة بساجر
==================

اكفل معتمر ب 200 ريال . . ولك بإذن الله أجر عمرة في رمضان التي تعدل حجة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأجر تفطير المعتمر في ذهابة وإيابه وأجر الصلوات الخمس والنوافل والتراويح وكأنك قضيت يوم من ايام رمضان في الحرم يعادل 100 ألف يوم

وقيمة الكفالة تشمل 10 وجبات لتفطير الصائمين في ساحات الحرم يوزعها المعتمرين حيث ان بعضهم مسلم جديد وتوزيع الوجبات فيه تعليم له لبعض امور دينه

والبرنامج المميز عمرة ليلة القدر ب 2000 ريال حيث تكفل 10 معتمرين في العشر الأواخر يذهب في كل يوم معتمر . . أحدهم سيصادف ليلة القدر فيكتب لك بإذن الله قيام ليلة القدر في الحرم

وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه مغلفه من أهل الخير ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم.





للاتصال والاستفسار
0566531600
0126320005


للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم مكتب جاليات ساجر وسيخرج لك أسم المكتب على شاشة الصراف )196608010081002

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA2480000196608010081002

==================
ثالثا : مكتب الدعوة في البطحاء
==================

يوم في الحرم ب 200 ريال مع ميزة انك بكفالتك المعتمر سنوزع لك 10 وجبات تفطير في ساحات الحرم

ولديهم برنامج مميز عمرة ليلة القدر ب 2000 ريال حيث تكفل 10 معتمرين في العشر الأواخر يذهب كل يوم معتمر . . . أحدهم سيصادف ليلة القدر فيكتب لك بإذن الله قيام ليلة القدر في الحرم وتتضمن كفالتك توزيع 100 وجبة تفطير في ساحات الحرم في العشر الأواخر





وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم.

للتواصل والاستفسار
0505371484
0505977734
0505749995
جوال ( للرسائل فقط )
0555289269
0114083405
0114030251

للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم مكتب جاليات البطحاء وسيخرج لك أسم المكتب على شاشة الصراف )185608010089305

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA1980000185608010089305

==================
رابعا : جمعية البر بالربوعة
==================

عمرة يوم في الحرم 200 ريال وعمرة ليلة القدر 2000 ريال
وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم.





للتواصل والاستفسار
0550925558
0172461000


للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم جمعية البر بالربوعة وسيخرج لك أسمهم على شاشة الصراف )
249608010188903

حساب بنك البلاد
999300002130004

حساب بنك الأهلي
42191226000102

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA3180000249608010188903

==================
خامسا : مكتب الدعوة في نخال
==================

عمرة يوم في الحرم 200 ريال وعمرة ليلة القدر 2000 ريال تشمل توزيع 10 وجبات تفطير في ساحات الحرم

وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم





للتواصل والاستفسار
0599442200
0556866683


للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم جاليات نخال وسيخرج لك أسم المكتب على شاشة الصراف )
466608010078886

==================
سادسا : مكتب الدعوة بالفويلق
==================

عمرة يوم في الحرم 250 ريال وعمرة ليلة القدر 2500 ريال
وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم.





للتواصل والاستفسار
0556150900


للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم جاليات الفويلق وسيخرج لك أسم المكتب على شاشة الصراف )
398608010023174

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA4780000398608010023174


==================
سابعا : مكتب الدعوة في شمال حائل
==================

عمرة يوم في الحرم 150 ريال و لايوجد عمرة ليلة القدر
وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم.





للتواصل والاستفسار
0507179857

للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم مكتب جاليات شمال حائل وسيخرج لك أسم المكتب على شاشة الصراف )
516608010001938

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA1480000516608010001938


==================
ثامنا : مكتب الدعوة في الضبيعة
==================

عمرة يوم في الحرم 200 ريال وعمرة ليلة القدر 2000 ريال

وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم.





للتواصل والاستفسار
0544441555


للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم مكتب جاليات الضبيعة وسيخرج لك أسم المكتب على شاشة الصراف )
305608010314443

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA7980000305608010314443


==================
تاسعا : المستودع الخيري بأملج
==================

عمرة يوم في الحرم 200 ريال وعمرة ليلة القدر 2000 ريال

وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم .





للتواصل والاستفسار
0504549412
0143825542

للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم المستودع الخيري بأملج وسيخرج لك أسمهم على شاشة الصراف )
244608010366637

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA5480000244608010366637


==================
عاشرا : مكتب الدعوة بطلعة التمياط
==================

عمرة يوم في الحرم 200 ريال وعمرة ليلة القدر 2000 ريال

وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم.





للتواصل والاستفسار
0532313072

للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم مكتب جاليات طلعة التمياط وسيخرج لك أسم المكتب على شاشة الصراف )
169608010270012

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA9680000169608010270012


==================
الحادي عشر : مكتب الدعوة في القنفذه
==================

عمرة يوم في الحرم 180 ريال وعمرة ليلة القدر 2000 ريال

وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم.





للتواصل والاستفسار
0531929301
0554368883


للتبرع في بنك الراجحي ( حساب رسمي بأسم مكتب جاليات القنفذه وسيخرج لك أسم المكتب على شاشة الصراف )
263608010132258

رقم الآيبان للتحويل من أي بنك آخر
SA6280000263608010132258


==================
الثاني عشر : مكتب الدعوة في العزيزية بجده
==================

وهم مستعدون لاستقبال وجبات تفطير خفيفه ترسل في باصات المعتمرين لتوزيعها في ساحات الحرم.





للتواصل والاستفسار
0549656545

وليكون لك أجر العمرة في مكتب حث أقرب مكتب دعوة لديه عمرة على تبني عمرة يوم في الحرم او عمرة ليلة القدر ولك اجرها

للراغبين في التفطير في الحرم بتوزيع الوجبات مع باصات المعتمرين

هذه بعض المكاتب في جده والطائف التي تخرج باصات العمرة منها عصر كل يوم وتصل الى مكة قبل الساعة 6 مساءا فيكون أمامها ساعة كاملة لتوزيع الوجبات

مكتب الحوية
https://www.facebook.com/altawny/about

مكتب الدعوة بالطائف
http://dawahtaif.org.sa/

جاليات المطار القديم بجده
https://www.facebook.com/balaghevents

جاليات صناعية جده
http://www.dawahoffice.org.sa/index.php/ar/

جاليات العزيزيه بجده
http://www.altaawoni.org/

مندوبيات دعوة في جده
http://www.altaawoni.org/index.php?op=mandobya

ساعدونا أخواني أخواتي في نشر الموضوع في المنتديات والأيميلات وتذكروا ان الدال على الخير كفاعله فبنشرك الموضوع قد تكتب لك عشرات الحجج والعمرة فياباغي الخير اقبل​


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فرصة لاتعوض عمرة وتفطير وصلوات في الحرم فأين المشمر ( صور )*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## tjarksa (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فرصة لاتعوض عمرة وتفطير وصلوات في الحرم فأين المشمر ( صور )*

جزاك الله خير تم النشر بالتويتر


----------

